# Best cutting method with poll



## Guest

*best cutting method*​
Keto 6225.31%Intermitent fasting 4518.37%Carb cycling 8133.06%other (comment)5723.27%


----------



## Guest

In your opinions what's the best cutting method for a natty. Struggling to choose!


----------



## Irishtoonfan

I always carb cycle works for me, not sure about intermittent fasting I'd need to read up on more research however you do see people do well with it. In regards to keto im sceptical, especially if natty id be worried about losing too much muscle. Anyways if you were to implement keto i think it be best to do it as a last resort to sort out that last bit of stubborn fat (i.e. bottom abs) and after carb cycling.


----------



## Guest

Irishtoonfan said:


> I always carb cycle works for me, not sure about intermittent fasting I'd need to read up on more research however you do see people do well with it. In regards to keto im sceptical, especially if natty id be worried about losing too much muscle. Anyways if you were to implement keto i think it be best to do it as a last resort to sort out that last bit of stubborn fat (i.e. bottom abs) and after carb cycling.


Yea also don't think keto will be the best way. Interested about carb cycling.

Forgot to add timed carbs in as well!


----------



## Irishtoonfan

Jd123 said:


> Yea also don't think keto will be the best way. Interested about carb cycling.
> 
> Forgot to add timed carbs in as well!


Yea lol am too scared to try it for fear of loss of muscle and I get the results I need from my normal fat loss diet and carb cycling. If you carb cycle correct should work but then once again especially with fat loss no two people are the same. theres a body transformation thing in Belfast where am from and the results them guys seem to get from simple paleo/cave man diet plan i.e. no processed food and then carb cycling for final few weeks is crazy.


----------



## Fatstuff

Best cutting method would be whatever works best for u and fits in with your lifestyle, essentially the one that u r more likely to stick to. Too individual to pick one absolute imo!


----------



## Guest

Fatstuff said:


> Best cutting method would be whatever works best for u and fits in with your lifestyle, essentially the one that u r more likely to stick to. Too individual to pick one absolute imo!


Was after knowing what was best tbh mate. Will be first time cutting so quite confusing looking at all the methods.

Liking the look of timed carbs though!


----------



## Fatstuff

Jd123 said:


> Was after knowing what was best tbh mate. Will be first time cutting so quite confusing looking at all the methods.
> 
> Liking the look of timed carbs though!


My biggest tip, download myfitnesspal app and track what u eat with that, makes life so much easier


----------



## Dead lee

Other.. high carb meal, low carb meal, work your macro's out to suit weight loss as your going along


----------



## Mr_Morocco

go to somalia with no money in your pocket


----------



## dsldude

Other: Just eating less works for me.


----------



## RascaL18

Eat grass


----------



## Guest

Fatstuff said:


> My biggest tip, download myfitnesspal app and track what u eat with that, makes life so much easier


I've got it mate!


----------



## davesays

Would be very interested in trying a keto diet once I get down to 9% bodyfat. I reckon I'd lose all my muscle though!


----------



## Vivid

I found that my best results came from a simple high protein, low cal diet and managed to get to 8% with little to no muscle loss. It is true that some diets can better aid body composition but this would be minimal, even if ran at a long period of time. Find one that you find easy to stick to and run with it, consistency is the key and being able to stick to it imo is the most important aspect of a diet and the reason most people fail. As long as the diet is below maintenance, has sufficient/high protein and is clean then you can't go much wrong...


----------



## Dux

Low carb plus DNP.


----------



## Big_Z

Many would be surprised how well a simple & consistent calorie deficit works.


----------



## forbes88

Dux said:


> Low carb plus DNP.


DNP?


----------



## andyhuggins

I have tried them all and have worked. I think it,s a matter of finding out which one you can stick to and using that.


----------



## Dux

forbes88 said:


> DNP?


Huh?


----------



## forbes88

What's DNP bud ?


----------



## Jux

Works similarly to cyanide, has a similar chemical structure to TNT.


----------



## garethcp

only really tried keto and general deficit. however as soon as i tried keto it worked wonders so i never saw the need to change.


----------



## anabolik

I eat under maintenance and as long as I meet my target for protein I eat whatever fats/carbs I feel like eating up to my maximum allowed calorie intake.

It boggles my mind why most people feel the need to make things so complicated and strict when they're not even competing. Focus on the calories and protein and you'll lose weight. No need to make things hard for yourself!


----------



## Wheyman




----------



## DiggyV

Wheyman said:


>


Ooh, that has a gralloching (gutting) hook on it as well. Proper hunter's knife


----------



## Bull Terrier

Big_Z said:


> Many would be surprised how well a simple & consistent calorie deficit works.


Way too simple - that will never catch on!


----------



## foodaddict

forbes88 said:


> What's DNP bud ?


Cutting drug for lazy ppl,no cardio required!


----------



## Del Boy 01

Low carb, high protein with a nice cal deficit does the job for me!


----------



## F.M.J

anabolik said:


> I eat under maintenance and as long as I meet my target for protein I eat whatever fats/carbs I feel like eating up to my maximum allowed calorie intake.
> 
> It boggles my mind why most people feel the need to make things so complicated and strict when they're not even competing. Focus on the calories and protein and you'll lose weight. No need to make things hard for yourself!


Because if someone makes themselves truly believe its a difficult process then they have something to blame when they fail.

I'm on a calorie deficit, keep my protein high, keep my carbs and fats moderate.

And doing more cardio, carrying on like this for the next four or so weeks then planning on doing keto for 4 weeks to really hammer the rest of the fat.

I'm on 1700 calories and maintaining 16 stone 5 lbs. Looking to lose another 14 lbs.

I don't usually have cravings but since I've been down to 1700 calories fcuk me it's just constant.


----------



## gummyp

F.M.J said:


> Because if someone makes themselves truly believe its a difficult process then they have something to blame when they fail.
> 
> I'm on a calorie deficit, keep my protein high, keep my carbs and fats moderate.
> 
> And doing more cardio, carrying on like this for the next four or so weeks then planning on doing keto for 4 weeks to really hammer the rest of the fat.
> 
> I'm on 1700 calories and maintaining 16 stone 5 lbs. Looking to lose another 14 lbs.
> 
> I don't usually have cravings but since I've been down to 1700 calories fcuk me it's just constant.


Are you using cheat meals as well?


----------



## wezo

when competing high protein with 3 carb meals a day..no fat burners they mess my head up..


----------



## F.M.J

gummyp said:


> Are you using cheat meals as well?


Nope. I'd have a biscuit here and there (max 2 or 3 a day) as a snack but from yesterday I've even cut out the snacks. I'm sitting here right now waiting for 6pm to roll on for my next meal - I'm fcuking starving lol. I've got chicken and rice next then a post workout protein shake at about 9pm then a protein shake before bed at about 11pm.


----------



## Hayesy

Accurate macro break down, consistency, know what your eating and boom the world is yours!!


----------



## gummyp

F.M.J said:


> Nope. I'd have a biscuit here and there (max 2 or 3 a day) as a snack but from yesterday I've even cut out the snacks. I'm sitting here right now waiting for 6pm to roll on for my next meal - I'm fcuking starving lol. I've got chicken and rice next then a post workout protein shake at about 9pm then a protein shake before bed at about 11pm.


I think I would go crazy without the odd cheat meal


----------



## east17

Vivid said:


> I found that my best results came from a simple high protein, low cal diet and managed to get to 8% with little to no muscle loss. It is true that some diets can better aid body composition but this would be minimal, even if ran at a long period of time. Find one that you find easy to stick to and run with it, consistency is the key and being able to stick to it imo is the most important aspect of a diet and the reason most people fail. As long as the diet is below maintenance, has sufficient/high protein and is clean then you can't go much wrong...





EFC said:


> Low carb, high protein with a nice cal deficit does the job for me!


What kind of calorie deficit and ratios are you talk? I'm 5ft 6, currently 155lbs. Was eating as low as 1200 for about 2 weeks then upped to around 1400 past 5 or so weeks, about 50% p, 15% c, 35% f ratio through out the 7 weeks. Lost about 17 lbs/8kg in 7 weeks, but still at 21% bf (from around 26-27%) and looking to cut as much bf while maintaining muscle over the next 6 weeks.


----------



## Gynosaur

Scissors


----------



## Super_G

foodaddict said:


> Cutting drug for lazy ppl,no cardio required!


 :lol:


----------



## rsd147

wezo said:


> when competing high protein with 3 carb meals a day..no fat burners they mess my head up..


Fats? Ratios?


----------



## UrbanConcept

MDMA and Cocaine seem to work for me


----------



## Shaynewob

Mkat seems to be working round this neck of woods, but realistically I would say everyone's different because of there tolerance to carbs


----------



## Judojay

Paleo for me low carbs high protein


----------



## JoePro

I lost 35lbs last year with IF and carb cycling.


----------



## TroyA

Eat 500 calories under maintenance, sufficient protein and fat and the rest of your calories from carbs. When weight loss stalls start to add refeeds.


----------



## Dh2909

I don't get why people worry about losing muscle on keto diets? its a protein sparing diet.

Im currently doint CKD with 1 day carb load EW and Im losing (at a steady rate, around 1lbs a week, keeping it slow and safe) and getting stronger every workout!


----------



## Slater8486

Morning cardio, cut carbs down and train like normal does the trick for me!


----------



## IronPhil

No carbs, one carb up day a week, and shedloads of cardio!

Keeps me nice and tired, but works a treat :thumb:


----------



## Big ape

those vibrating ab belts worked for me


----------



## BigTrev

Jd123 said:


> In your opinions what's the best cutting method for a natty. Struggling to choose!


for me a sharp knife or a huge sword,,,just my view


----------



## murphy2010

Personally id say IIFYM, cuts out cheat days


----------



## 36-26

I do a regular calorie deficit diet in an iifym type approach. I also have a cheat day once a week. Down 40lbs this way. The deficit is about 1000 cals 6 days a week so for me that's 1900 cals


----------



## Heath

IIFYM for me, with a sensible approach to fibre and micros.


----------



## cas

Anything as long as I dont go over my daily calorie allowance


----------



## justin case

make mild hunger your friend and live with him for 6 months.


----------



## Major Eyeswater

Eating less & doing more cardio


----------



## jayDP

High protien, low carb, extremely low fat

Fasted liss cardio

Clen


----------



## G-man99

My best cut yet was med pro, med fat, low carb with HIIT after each weight session and 1ml thermolipid a day


----------



## SwAn1

Citalopram. I lost 2 stone in a month had veins on my stomach etc


----------



## Jesus H. Christ

SwAn1 said:


> Citalopram. I lost 2 stone in a month had veins on my stomach etc


You serious? Most people gain weight with SSRIs.


----------



## dazc

really doesn't make all that much difference. as long as its varied and covers the bases health wise, then one calorie defecit is very much the same as another. Some feel better than others in terms of energy and mental state. Only think I would avoid is a low carb diet, where you have too much to be in keto, but not enough to really fuel your day, and end up feeling crap. better to drop them out totally and switch over to keto.

Lots of people in this thread talking about keto and worrying about muscle loss, but its really not the case. As long as its a proper keto (high fat), and you get the glycogen supercompensation right, then its probably more muscle sparing than a low fat higher carb diet of equivalent calories.


----------



## SwAn1

Jesus H. Christ said:


> You serious? Most people gain weight with SSRIs.


Yeah I couldn't eat for **** was eating less than 500 calories per day ripped in no time lol. I'm nice and fat again now though, the way I like it


----------



## BoomTime

keto, morning fasted hiit cardio, hi reps supersets etc works best for me, although I just gain lean mass nowadays kind of lucky even when bulking I can loose bf

oh and test tren and mast help


----------



## andyhuggins

What ever suits you.


----------



## essexboy

This is tough.Ive spent 5 months trying to get leaner.First 3 months, I dropped 16lb, to 170lbs.Very happy with this, purely on calorific restriction (1600 daily) Then for the next 2 months nothing.Im sure my metabolism, has now geared itself to the lower intake, and is working more efficiently and will not sacrifice anymore fat.

Now the Christmas thing is over, ive switched to high protein low carb, highish fat.Ive also decided to go lifetime wheat free.Whether or not this will aid fat loss im not sure.However i feel fantastic, and no hunger pangs.Not counting calories as yet but this was todays grub.

Breakfast: bowl of sesame seeds,walnuts, pumpkin seeds,Flax seeds,dried prunes, and a banana.Milk.

mid morn;Apple.

Lunch;2 egg ommelete, bell pepper, courgettes,onion, garlic.

Dinner;Large chicken wing, brussel sprouts, brocoli, Almond bread.

Snack;2 slices almond bread with peanut butter.

Would appreciate comments if this seems balanced?


----------



## dbol Kid

Can't say it's the best as I am a newbie, but intermittent fasting has worked wonders for me so far. 2 meals a day is easy to prepare, no cardio just dead lifts, squats, bench press, pull ups, press ups and tricep workout.


----------



## cplmadison

Jd123 said:


> In your opinions what's the best cutting method for a natty. Struggling to choose!


keto with carb cycling every 6-7 days works for me

6kg down in 8 weeks


----------



## andyhuggins

cplmadison said:


> keto with carb cycling every 6-7 days works for me
> 
> 6kg down in 8 weeks


You mean CKD mate.


----------



## Sizn

I like to keep it as simple as possible: Reduce Carbs till I'm at a 300 Calorific deficit and up my cardio to 4x a Week 300cals.


----------



## Guest

Mountain dog diet all the way.


----------



## Big ape

keep my sh1t easy ... same protein fat carb 6 days a week with 1 day refeed ... fiber at least 30g a day ... 3/5 servings of fruit and veg


----------



## Ultrasonic

Flexible dieting (IIFYM) with fairly low carb, keeping calories as high as possible while dropping fat at appropriate rate. Not sure if it makes any difference but I tend to have slightly higher carbs on workout days, and concentrate most of them pre and post workout. Importantly followed by a reverse diet to keep as much of the fat loss as possible in the long run.

Edit: oh and for me, absolutely no cardio! I lose fat fine without and don't want it to interfere with workout recovery.


----------



## Major Eyeswater

Calorie counting. Works exactly as it should do. Need to gain weight - eat more. Need to lose - eat less.

In practice, when cutting I up my protein a bit and drop fats & carbs. I end up dropping carbs more, because I tend to use the amount of oats / pasta / bread / rice as my variable when I'm raising & lowering calories.

I do cardio as well. I'd rather burn 300 more than eat 300 less.


----------



## night06

im a big fan of keto diet when it comes to hardcore cutting. its my favorite type of diet in terms of fat loss effiency.

But at the end of the day its all about your calorie deficit anyway trial and error and see just what fits best for your and your lifestyle.


----------



## mrwright

Using a sharp knife I find


----------



## leechild4

Vivid said:


> I found that my best results came from a simple high protein, low cal diet and managed to get to 8% with little to no muscle loss. It is true that some diets can better aid body composition but this would be minimal, even if ran at a long period of time. Find one that you find easy to stick to and run with it, consistency is the key and being able to stick to it imo is the most important aspect of a diet and the reason most people fail. As long as the diet is below maintenance, has sufficient/high protein and is clean then you can't go much wrong...


Hi Vivid, what were some example diet plans when you were cutting??


----------



## itsdavem8

stick to your calories

get enough protein

/poll


----------



## d4ead

so weird people saying they wont do keto cos there scared of loseing muscle..... i do keto cos its the only way to lose fat and GAIN muscle

dnp is activated by carbs so a low carb and dnp system is totaly pointless

if you did go with dnp it will also stop natural t3 production so unless you can aford to be a lethargic lump take t3 as well to keep going.


----------



## Big ape

d4ead said:


> so weird people saying they wont do keto cos there scared of loseing muscle..... i do keto cos its the only way to lose fat and GAIN muscle
> 
> dnp is activated by carbs so a low carb and dnp system is totaly pointless
> 
> if you did go with dnp it will also stop natural t3 production so unless you can aford to be a lethargic lump take t3 as well to keep going.


but i love carbs to much brah


----------



## omle

Big ape said:


> but i love carbs to much brah


Carbs are awesome nearly all the best foods are carb heavy. You do get used to not having them though


----------



## Growing Lad

d4ead said:


> so weird people saying they wont do keto cos there scared of loseing muscle..... i do keto cos its the only way to lose fat and GAIN muscle
> 
> *dnp is activated by carbs so a low carb a*nd dnp system is totaly pointless
> 
> if you did go with dnp it will also stop natural t3 production so unless you can aford to be a lethargic lump take t3 as well to keep going.


This is incorrect. Dnp works at an ATP level. The energy composition of your diet won't affect fat loss once calories and protein are set


----------



## hermie07

I always do really well on keto but as soon as I come off it the carbs hit my weight bad and I'm back to square 1 is the keto a life long diet? If not how does everyone not just put all there weight back on after a good cut?


----------



## RugbyLad

Less calories more cardio, simplest is best


----------



## silver

In theory carb cycling is by far the best


----------

